
Peter Thiel’s Failed Education Experiment Proves There's No Shortcut to Success - nafizh
https://www.forbes.com/sites/singularity/2013/09/11/peter-thiel-promised-flying-cars-instead-we-got-caffeine-spray/
======
Mononokay
From a quick read - and forgive me if I'm misinterpreting this - it seems like
there was a multitude of successful exits. Sure, very few of them went on to
do "society-shifting things," perhaps, but most seem to have gotten at least a
minor degree of success.

It sounds less like a failed experiment and more like journalistic bias.

